# Portugal Coatal or Lake Recomedations



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
We will be leaving Canping Marbella Playa on Sunday next, and are making our way to Portugal for a Month or so. I was hoping you would be able to recommend any campsites you are aware of that are on the coast or lake.
Our first port of call will be around Lagos and then working up through Portugal with the weather.
Hope you can help.
Regards
Tel


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We stayed in an apartment at Lagos, but just along the road is a site that over looks the sea, and is 5 mins walk into town. If you were to drive right along the front the road bends and climbs, then just before the big fire station on the right there is a turning and the site was just on the right.
There were also one or to MH's camped next to the dunes on the other side (near the railway station).

Also stayed at Cabanas last year and saw a couple of MH,s parked on the sea front towards the left where the road peters out. 

Hope this of some help  

Alison


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I know this is little to do with your request, but if you are spending some time in Portugal, may I recommend that you visit the city of Evora, which is situated about 45 mins east of Lisbon. This is a UNESCO world heritage site, and consists of an old walled city within the city, if you know what I mean. 

We spent two nights there a few years ago, and it was such a lovely experience, one that we hope to repeat some day, when longterming in our MH. I have no helpful information about where to camp there, but if you do visit, let us know.

Have fun, am envious as we love Portugal,

Ca


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Just saw on another thread about Portugal, mention of Orbitur campsite at Evora. Don't know how to do link to threads but it's on Spain and Portugal Touring Page 2.
Ca


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Portugal Camping*

Hi Tel,

Can recommend Camping Turiscampo, Espiche on the N125 about 4 km from Lagos and 2 km to Praia de Luz.
We had a delightful stay over Xmas (16 days)
Also Wi-fi access at reasonable price.

Regular bus service to Lagos at campsite gate. We also cycled there as mostly minor roads alongside.

Also cycled to Praia de Luz although quite steep.

http://www.turiscampo.com/EN/Index.html

Alternative site (not as good we heard) is Valverde on the EN537 Lagos to Praia de Luz.

We picked up a Roteista Campista book at first campsite n Portugal and all the info in there.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Inland for me every time......try Camping Markadia right by the lake at Odivelas....its in the Alan Rogers guide and is beautiful, set amongst the trees, excellent facilities......as long as you are not looking for clubs, bars and swimming pools......but views, peace and quiet and birdlife......fantastic.
Mind you, there are some lovely places to wildcamp up the west coast as well.......
Other places I would recommend (oh there are SO many )....Obidos, Marvao, Bussaco forest.........try not to miss them........
Was just there 2 weeks ago and how I wish I was back now instead of having to wait till May/June.......
Have a GREAT time Tel,

Lynda


----------

